# Racing stripes



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Where is that pic from? Talk about a wild looking spider.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

gatorman841 said:


> Where is that pic from? Talk about a wild looking spider.


On my everbearing golden raspberries. Remus MI.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Hell, I thought this was another shart thread!!!

Cool picture!


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Goldenrod spider


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Grinnell said:


> Goldenrod spider


Awesome photo btw


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

It is a goldenrod crab spider; member of the Thomisidae denoted by two legs canted forward and two legs canted rearward along with its eyespot array Like their namesakes, they can walk sideways as well as forward and backward.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Nope , not a match.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Waif said:


> Nope , not a match.
> View attachment 844993


Are you the one who pulled that off the stern of my Great Lakes troller? I have crab spiders all over it for most of the season...


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Hope you stomped on that thing


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Cork Dust said:


> Are you the one who pulled that off the stern of my Great Lakes troller? I have crab spiders all over it for most of the season...


Nope. 
Not unless a craft is in distress absent the owner , or I have permission...

Is your craft goldenrod colored? 
L.o.l..


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Waif said:


> Nope.
> Not unless a craft is in distress absent the owner , or I have permission...
> 
> Is your craft goldenrod colored?
> L.o.l..


Like the spider, it changes with the background color scheme...and my efforts at maintenance!


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

I smushed a spider last week in Florida and a thousand babies burst out of it. I had heard about this phenomenon but never saw it first hand. It still haunts my memories.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> I smushed a spider last week in Florida and a thousand babies burst out of it. I had heard about this phenomenon but never saw it first hand. It still haunts my memories.


Where you at in Florida?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> I smushed a spider last week in Florida and a thousand babies burst out of it. I had heard about this phenomenon but never saw it first hand. It still haunts my memories.


You mopped them up with the lighter right?


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

I did a dirty Sanchez Mexican hat dance all over them. My people were looking at me like I was crazy


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

stickman1978 said:


> Where you at in Florida?


Tallahassee.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> Tallahassee.


Nice, we Winter in Leesburg.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Someday I hope to be able to use "winter" as a verb.


----------

